# Unopened Buffalo Lithia Water



## photolith (Nov 16, 2019)

Found this in an antique store today in Pittsburgh. Ive dug a couple that have been broken, never found an intact one while digging. I've also never seen an unopened one before with some of the label still intact. Im guessing this is from about 1905 or so. Couldn't believe it when I saw it sitting there and only for 25 bucks. 



ACV_6636 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6635 by photolitherland, on Flickr



ACV_6634 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## otto (Nov 16, 2019)

Is that sediment inside on  the bottom or gunk on the outside?


----------



## photolith (Nov 16, 2019)

That's some of the cork that's fallen apart over time into the water.


----------



## Brewster113 (Nov 16, 2019)

Great find, and only 25$. Good graphics.
Bruce


----------

